# Plow for a Tacoma



## tick925 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a new 2012 Toyota Tacoma Reg cab with a 2.7 engine. I am looking for a plow to do only my own driveway which is 1/4 mile long composed of rough gravel in places and has one steep section. I'm considering the Fisher Homesteader or the Meyers SD 6'8". My concerns are the Fisher is not rugged enough for my drive, and the Meyers is to heavy (375lbs) for my small truck. Any recommendations?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What about a snow way ?


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I've had a Homesteader on my 2006 Tacoma since new. I'm surprised how well it has held up- the only issue is the factory electric motor is junk. An aftermarket motor for around $100 is a permanent answer. I also added an 8" wide piece of stall mat to the top to prevent snow from coming over the hood.
One positive about the Homesteader is you can mount a 7'4" plow.

I agree with the comment on investigating Sno Way. If I have a dealer in my area, I will check them out next time.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would suggest a Snow Dogg 7.5' MD (400lb), your Tacoma should handle it fine.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

A Snoway 22 series is a nice match for that truck. Under 300lbs with Down Pressure, simple wiring and a wireless control plus Snoway has a free 4 sight light enhancement package for free right now.


----------



## tick925 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. It looks like the Sno Way has plow shoes which the Homesteader does not which would probably be important on the rough surface. Any concerns about the poly construction on large gravel?


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

A steel blade will hold up to gravel better than a poly blade. BUT, if you are pushing that much stone for that to matter, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## tick925 (Sep 15, 2012)

Did the factory motor fail, have insufficiant power or some other issue?

QUOTE=vtzdriver;1490879]I've had a Homesteader on my 2006 Tacoma since new. I'm surprised how well it has held up- the only issue is the factory electric motor is junk. An aftermarket motor for around $100 is a permanent answer. I also added an 8" wide piece of stall mat to the top to prevent snow from coming over the hood.
One positive about the Homesteader is you can mount a 7'4" plow.

I agree with the comment on investigating Sno Way. If I have a dealer in my area, I will check them out next time.[/QUOTE]


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tick925;1491206 said:


> Thanks for the advice. It looks like the Sno Way has plow shoes which the Homesteader does not which would probably be important on the rough surface. Any concerns about the poly construction on large gravel?


No problem with gravel but I'd use a gravel edge. check our facebook page for pictures of how to make one.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I have the homesteader 6'8" on my 05+ tacoma....has held up well (commecial) & Ive noticed heavy, wet snow buildup can over power the motor...i may replace with an aftermarket as Ive heard that is the solution. 
Pros: lightweight, can maneuver alone. easy install & 95% plug & play wiring. down pressure.

Cons: short blade height, rubber trip springs....when the blade digs in on an unpaved, ungraded drive...it nearly stops the truck...ive learned to go very slow & keep the blade up off the ground. frame/push plates hang low....fyi, my suspension is old & worn. I'll update in a couple of weeks after I install new coilovers.

Also, here in the capital district...they are 2 blizzard plows for 05+ Tacomas on craigslist...one new, installed but never used $32xx & another for $24xx i think.

http://albany.craigslist.org/pts/3260094893.html

http://albany.craigslist.org/pts/3279047317.html

note: no affiliation with these ads.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

where did you find the stall mat & how did you trim it & install it on the poly blade?? thanx...I've been looking into something for this exact purpose!

what kind of improvements did the aftermarket motor make for your homesteader??



vtzdriver;1490879 said:


> I've had a Homesteader on my 2006 Tacoma since new. I'm surprised how well it has held up- the only issue is the factory electric motor is junk. An aftermarket motor for around $100 is a permanent answer. I also added an 8" wide piece of stall mat to the top to prevent snow from coming over the hood.
> One positive about the Homesteader is you can mount a 7'4" plow.
> 
> I agree with the comment on investigating Sno Way. If I have a dealer in my area, I will check them out next time.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

The original motor and the first OEM replacement both had so many openings in the motor shell that after each use, moisture would freeze the shaft as soon as it cooled. I had to rap the motor with a hammer several times to break the shaft free.

Aftermarket motors I purchased on ebay for less than half the cost of the Fisher part have not had issues like this.



tick925;1491524 said:


> Did the factory motor fail, have insufficiant power or some other issue?
> 
> QUOTE=vtzdriver;1490879]I've had a Homesteader on my 2006 Tacoma since new. I'm surprised how well it has held up- the only issue is the factory electric motor is junk. An aftermarket motor for around $100 is a permanent answer. I also added an 8" wide piece of stall mat to the top to prevent snow from coming over the hood.
> One positive about the Homesteader is you can mount a 7'4" plow.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I bought a stall mat for $35.00 at Tractor Supply and cut an 8" strip lengthwise. I clamped it to the top of the blade, drilled around a dozen holes along the top and used stainless steel bolts and fender washers to mount it to the top.

Works like a charm!!

I'll post some pics this weekend.



aloe;1491960 said:


> where did you find the stall mat & how did you trim it & install it on the poly blade?? thanx...I've been looking into something for this exact purpose!
> 
> what kind of improvements did the aftermarket motor make for your homesteader??


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Cool, I'll look into that & looking forward to some pics!!


----------



## tick925 (Sep 15, 2012)

I took a look at the Sno Way 22 series today and was impressed. I haven't seen a Homesteader, but from the pics the Sno Way looks like better construction and has plow shoes which the Fisher doesn't. I'm getting prices of around $3900 for the Fisher and $4700 for the Sno Way. Have to decide if the extra $$ is worth it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tick925;1492123 said:


> I took a look at the Sno Way 22 series today and was impressed. I haven't seen a Homesteader, but from the pics the Sno Way looks like better construction and has plow shoes which the Fisher doesn't. I'm getting prices of around $3900 for the Fisher and $4700 for the Sno Way. Have to decide if the extra $$ is worth it.


I assume the Down Pressure, wireless control, and the free 4-sight system are included. All feature you will not get with a Fisher. Plus there is the EIS light system with no consumable parts, 200 amp fuse for truck protection, monarch hydraulics and real springs.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Homesteader with the stall-mat modification:



aloe;1492089 said:


> Cool, I'll look into that & looking forward to some pics!!


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

When I bought my Homesteader, shoes were an option but the dealer talked me out of them. He was right.



tick925;1492123 said:


> but from the pics the Sno Way looks like better construction and has plow shoes which the Fisher doesn't.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

tick925;1490385 said:


> I have a new 2012 Toyota Tacoma Reg cab with a 2.7 engine. I am looking for a plow to do only my own driveway which is 1/4 mile long composed of rough gravel in places and has one steep section. I'm considering the Fisher Homesteader or the Meyers SD 6'8". My concerns are the Fisher is not rugged enough for my drive, and the Meyers is to heavy (375lbs) for my small truck. Any recommendations?


6'8" is too short for a Tacoma. You need a 7'. Its NOT a small truck and can easily handle well over 400 pounds. I've got about 500 on mine, no need for wacky bump stops, the stock suspension holds it up just fine.


----------

